# Reverend Ian Brown (Londonderry & Now Belfast)



## ProtestantBankie (Apr 23, 2014)

Does anybody know which of the positions the Rev Ian Brown takes on the issue of Baptism? This is the Free Presbyterian Church of Ulster minister in Martyrs' Memorial and previously of Londonderry. 

A Reformed Baptist minister said to me "I think he is a paedo-baptist" whereas, I had always believed he was a credo-Baptist.

Anybody any the wiser on this?

A very gifted preacher who I have never heard address the subject, a search of google and sermonaudio gave no results.


----------

